# Fixed some unintended result of packages



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 29, 2014)

While reinstalling a few "font-* ports, `pkg install` resulted in a deinstall error. I did not worry too much; however upon the browser restart, that which had occured earlier this year --  (only the vowels remain...) meant a font problem, no browser typing, reading to speak of. `pkg install -g "font*"` IIRC did not either fix the problem, and installed extra ports I will soon deinstall. So I checked /var/log/messages for the first smaller group of reinstalls, and did three font ports manually.  All good again.
Still did not fix `www/chrome(-ium)`   But I put that in every thread... Don't use it enough to build from ports. (Segfaults).
Meanwhile wishing for `pkg --only-reinstall-dependencies-of --interactive --alpha-sorted-order-listed -g "chrom*"`  to make such fixes less time consuming (and maybe more reliable as a result).  And more understandable (pkg doings) illustrated in blogs for FreeBSD or potential FreeBSD users... :h

/edit/
One of the deinstalled ports was `fontmatrix` -- which also segfaults.  Is there any tried-and-true complete guide to debugging such a heavy-dependency program to find out if it is a code or a dependency problem?  Not that anyone knows ... or I might have seen a thread about it during years visiting this and other
forums.


----------

